# New rims



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

Got SE-Ls and Falkens for my Classic. Enjoy, cause I sure am!




























SE-Ls on my (dirty) car! I'm really happy with the way they look on the black Classic. The Azenis that came on the rims kick a$$, too.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice..I feel the about mine. But on white.


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

*Nice*

Very Nice, won't you post some close-ups please?

Sr20Power


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Those SE-L stocks really help the B13 look.....I like but have U seen what sum of the guys on the SR20 forum have done to them....They've painted them Gunmetal, Black, etc.....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Uh oh*

Have you driven with them in snow yet? Like an inch or 2 on the road. My car was nearly undrivable with just a light dusting on the road. COuld thing I only had to run a quick errand.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Very well done! I enjoy my stock B14 SE-R wheels (standard aluminum color.. still kick ass!) on my B13 Sentra, but your bronze on black is outstanding. 

But as wes was saying... make sure you have GRIP! Be careful out there.


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

Snow on grass, not on street. Don't worry guys, I value my life far too much to drive in the snow on these tires; I have boring all-seasons on my stock rims for that


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I had the SE Limited rims on my car for a while and I still think they look good on the B13s. Wish I could get another set someday.


----------

